# Game Thread: Nuggets @ Blazers



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I cannot wait for this game. We don't just hold the longest streak in the NBA. We hold the longest streak of any team THIS SEASON. Boston just had a 9 game win streak snapped. No team has won 10 in a row this year. We could be the first and I taste it. I was kinda joking when I started that thread about Portland winning the division, but now, it actually looks possible. But to make it possible, this is a game we must win. If we win, we have a shot at going 3-1 vs Denver and that is a very important tie breaker down the stretch. This is one of those games that you wish you could take back if it doesn't go your way. I believe we'll win it.

Go Blazers


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

*Portland Trail Blazers (14-12)
Starting Line-Up*




































*| #2 Steve Blake - PG | #7 Brandon Roy - G | #8 Martell Webster - GF | #44 #12 LaMarcus Aldridge - FC | #10 Joel Przybilla - C |*


















*Denver Nuggets (15-10)
Starting Line-Up*




































*| #25 Anthony Carter - PG | #3 Allen Iverson - G | #15 Carmelo Anthony - SF | #43 Linas Kleiza - GF | #23 Marcus Camby - C |*


















> Nearly three weeks ago, the Portland Trail Blazers were out of sync and stumbling along at the bottom of the Western Conference standings. Led by a red-hot Brandon Roy, the suddenly surging Trail Blazers are now battling the Denver Nuggets for first place in the Northwest Division.
> 
> Second-place Portland looks to win its 10th straight game and cut into the first-place Nuggets' lead as the division rivals meet at the Rose Garden on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Was just about to post that in a new thread. Good thing I caught this one. 

Hopefully Carmelo remains in his shooting slump, and the Nuggets are tired after that Double Overtime game last night in Denver.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I watched the tail end of the Houston/Denver game last night on TNT. I didn't care who won--I just wanted to see it go to overtime. Wound up in double overtime, with Denver gutting out a tight win against a Rockets team playing without McGrady. 

There are going to be some tired Nuggets players this evening. They worked their tails off in a very competitive nationally televised game and are probably only just now thinking about Portland. 

I hate to jinx us, but this looks to be a very winnable game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

also, Kenyon Martin wasn't playing and Marcus Camby took a hell of a bad fall and looked like he tweaked his back at the end. 

it may sound weird, but Eduardo Najera is the guy who kind of scares me on that team. big men who can shoot well from the perimeter do well against our zone, and he's just been terrific from outside this year. Iverson and Carmello will get theirs, but I think he'll be the X factor for them.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Big props for the excellent game thread, the graphics with the players statistics is way cool!:biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, GA... those are the best game thread posts we've had in a while.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

So excited for the game...and the Sergio Bobblehead! I'll be there donning my best Blazers attire!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like Martin wont play, and Camby is questionable. 

GO TRAIL BLAZERS!

Nice job with the graphics and stats Ghetto Anthony. Repped ya!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> Sounds like Martin wont play, and Camby is questionable.
> 
> GO TRAIL BLAZERS!
> 
> Nice job with the graphics and stats Ghetto Anthony. Repped ya!


Hey B & B want to meet me at the Garden this afternoon? We can offer Iverson and Anthony a tour of the City of Roses, maybe get them back to the Garden around....oh I don't know........10 PM? :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Is it just me, or does this game totally feel like Game 5 of a playoff series? The anticipation today has been killing me!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

So far, so good.

Go Blazers


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sounds like it's a good game.

Wish I could see it.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Denver is getting right to the basket any time they want and beating Portland up the floor constantly. They came in at 3am and have both their main big men out and THEY are dominating inside?

The Blazers need to attack the hoop!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

JJ for three at half court!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

40 foot desperation buzzer beater to end the first? Wow, Jack. Nice. Way to hit the impossible ones!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Holy ****


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Unbelievable. We're on fire.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

That was the most impressive half court shot I've ever seen.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

4 points the old-fashoned way? Woo!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jack's running PG right now with Roy in the game. He shouldn't.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

there's some serious ref shenanigans going on. Those two "superstar calls" were totally bogus. Sickening.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

its some horrible calls being made in this game


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow this is the worst officiating I've ever seen.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

What a horrible finish to the half. We're getting complacent.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The last few minutes of that quarter were all "Jordan Rules" officiating. If you weren't a superstar,
you weren't getting calls. Period. I would have thought that the NBA was moving past that,
But I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

even as a nuggets fan, the blazers got a shafted there. It worries me, because that usually means the blazers will get all the calls in the 3rd.

btw, whoever that black guy is at in the halftime studio needs to get his *** kicked.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Portland really needs to rethink their strategy for this game. No Camby or Martin yet all we are doing is taking jumpers. And why not double team ball hog Allen Iverson??


Also, those refs need to get their heads chopped off for being such *******s.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> Portland really needs to rethink their strategy for this game. No Camby or Martin yet all we are doing is taking jumpers. And why not double team ball hog Allen Iverson??


yep, and forget about hitting the offensive boards and send everyone back to guard fast breaks. We can't out rebound anybody.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree, has to be the worst half-time show in existence.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> btw, whoever that black guy is at in the halftime studio needs to get his *** kicked.


I didn't know Antonio Harvey did the TV halftime show.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> even as a nuggets fan, the blazers got a shafted there. It worries me, because that usually means the blazers will get all the calls in the 3rd.
> 
> btw, whoever that black guy is at in the halftime studio needs to get his *** kicked.


My guess, since I'm not able to watch the games, you mean Michael Holton?

Or do you mean the halftime entertainment?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I didn't know Antonio Harvey did the TV halftime show.


This dude is far worse than Harvey.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> This dude is far worse than Harvey.


I'm glad I don't have Comcast, then.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's funny because when I watched the first blazers game of the season I thought those two chodes worked for comcast... I was wrong. They. Are. Awful.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Well . . . not a good first half, but not a terrible one.

I think the Blazers are playing a little soft given Denver is missing their 2 big men. I hope to see a much more aggressive team in the second half. Both offensively taking to the rim and defensively trying to shut down Melo and AI with energy D. 

Brandon has led the charge in all the other games and I look for him to do the same in this second half. 

Close game . . . I would prefer a blow out where I could relax a little.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

We're a step slower then Denver. How the hell does that happen after their Double OT game last night?!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> We're a step slower then Denver. How the hell does that happen after their Double OT game last night?!


Shh...

We're playing Possum.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Gotta get Jones in.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Nevermind, Webster will do just fine.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, Blake's playing like he bet on Denver to win.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Refs are full of **** tonight.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Denver will go cold in the 4th.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

We're not supposed to win this game.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

NathanLane said:


> Denver will go cold in the 4th.


God I hope so.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Denver up by 8.....arghhhh.
We really are playing terribly, but are still in striking range. 
I really don't have a very good feeling about this game. We have the ability to come back, but I am not seeing the signs of our team even wanting this. Come on and get some fire guys!!!!!!

prunetang


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I have no confidence in Jack as a PG. Stop dribbling, damnit!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Portland is playing like the scared little pansies that dropped 8 of 9 in November. They act like they don't know what to do on offense, and Denver seems to to whatever they want on offense.

They need to pick it up!

60 seconds after posting this...tie game! I really hate Denver...hope we smash them.

P.S. I like the Comcast halftime show guys!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

76-all in 75 seconds... let's start this over, shall we?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

That was a quick 7 points dayum


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Heck Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

James Jones You Are The Man You Are The Man You Are The Maaaaan


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Make that a quick 16-2 run. Holy frijoles!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Let me type in all caps, stupid board!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

This is my favorite game of the streak!!!!!!!

Man this team has bat on their shoulder. A wooden stick and a familiar.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. that's all I have to say. Wow.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Ahhh, I Love This Team!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Roy's coming in soon... maybe when he does they'll stop taking so many 3's.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

quit shooting 3's damnit!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

We gotta stop with the threes.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

midrange jumpers are so much nicer.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Jesus ****ing christ of nazereth. Why doesn't AI just put the damn ball down and drop kick the blazers on every play. He'd get to the line every time.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Joel and Blake for Frye and Jack please. Come on, Nate.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

where's Martell?


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I am going to pass out...


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on. We can do this.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Great game, but I feel uncomfortable with Jack in there.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

What?!?!?!? YOu missed/!??!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Do we have anyone who doesn't choke at the line????

That 3 pointer that the Refs called a 2 is also looking pretty important right now.

This god damn referees!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, Roy. Wow. Clutch. This guy will not let us lose.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Last play of the game. Carmelo throws the ball out of bounds, kicks the ref in the balls, and get's sent to the line for 3 shots.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

I love Outlaw


----------



## Boredbum88 (Jul 2, 2007)

TO is clutch! Nice block by roy!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw= Clutch. Roy too.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw= 11pts in 4th. Just like Toronto game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Roy's block actually looks like it was Outlaw's.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

This is so nerve racking


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw= Best player in the league.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Put Poker face on the line. Two east too easy. 

Can I get a Howard Dean???

Eyeahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boredbum88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Outlaw Is A Beast!!! What A Block!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Please shut up, Rebecca


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

10 game win streak? Seriously? Wow.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wooooooooooo!!!!!!!


Amazing game!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a win!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

How the hell do they keep winning these games?!

Who needs Oden!?







oh wait, we still do.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Please shut up, Rebecca


deleted

10 straight and this is your focus?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hap said:


> How the hell do they keep winning these games?!
> 
> Who needs Oden!?
> 
> ...



Heh. With Oden this team is a top 4 seed in the West!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I am out of fingers what now? TEN IN A ROW BABY!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Please shut up, Rebecca


You shut up. Rebecca can open her mouth anytime she wants to. It's sort of her job.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

dam...seattle is killing toronto right now


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

cpt.napalm said:


> I am out of fingers what now? TEN IN A ROW BABY!!!!!!:clap:


so how many toes u got?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

cpt.napalm said:


> I am out of fingers what now? TEN IN A ROW BABY!!!!!!:clap:


take off those shoes, baby!:lol:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

2k said:


> Put Poker face on the line. Two east too easy.
> 
> Can I get a Howard Dean???
> 
> Eyeahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D3_xVLeCsGw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D3_xVLeCsGw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


10 GAME WINNING STREAK! WOW

:jump:

*Pay special attention to my signature today.*


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

good to win but we played pretty crappy overall. gonna have to step it up or seattle will surprise us.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Outlaw single-handedly decimated Denver in the 4th. He is so CLUTCH it's amazing. GO T-LAW!!!!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oh, my, I love this team. Can I say that again? I LOVE this team!!!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Watching at home, I found myself clapping and chanting along with the crowd without hardly realizing I was doing it. I wore out a path in front of the TV pacing the floor. And I'm really pooped but too pumped to sleep so I poured a stiff vegetable juice and perused the board. The team were playing like a lot of uptight straight men for a while but relaxed and became themselves. 

Woohoo! Woohoo! Woohoo!

Anyone at the game want to add their $.02?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

It SOUNDED like fun. :upset:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> It SOUNDED like fun. :upset:


I am even on a radio boycott. I live and die with the ESPN updates.

The wins feel the same though. Maybe I don't need TV or radio.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Roy's big block on Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned (that I saw) the time Carmelo got stuffed by the rim on a dunk attempt two posessions in a row.

Funniest thing I've seen all season, other than Chuck Hayes shooting free throws.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

PapaG said:


> I am even on a radio boycott.


That'll teach those Comcast *******s! 

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I was at the game. Here are a few observations:

-The crowd was great in the 4th quarter.

-Jarrett didn't step on the baseline today! He also hit his free throws.

-B-Roy had an off-game but still did pretty well. As goes Brandon, so go the Blazers. 

-Martell had his shot going and kept us in the game when Denver went up in the 3rd.

-Channing with 10 boards was huge.

-LMA had a really well-rounded game. I think he went for 18/8/5, with some pretty good shots.

-Portland's bugaboo in the 4th was just missing shots and getting killed by Denver's duo. Those two were Denver's only constant weapons tonight.

-Jones hit some big shots in the 4th to key that run.

-Denver played without Camby AND Martin, and they came off a back-to-back. I can't help but think we should have won a little more convincingly.

-Denver with only 10 fast-break points.

-Portland's defense picked up in the 4th. They switched into another gear.

-Carmelo, when he's getting boards and posting up, is amazing.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

From NBA.com's recap.



> Roy appeared to be having trouble with his right hand, and at one point a trainer examined it. ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20071221/DENPOR/recap.html

Ugh, hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We already beat Denver convincingly with both Camby and Martin there. And we did it in their building. And we did it without LMA. We're just a better team.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> From NBA.com's recap.
> 
> Ugh, hope it's nothing serious.


The TV announcers said it was bleeding (which would be good, blood is rarely a sign of serious injury on the court).

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

crandc said:


> Woohoo! Woohoo! Woohoo!
> 
> Anyone at the game want to add their $.02?


PACKED. didn't see an open seat in the house.

after the game was nutst, people were chanting "blazers," random people running up and giving hi-fives, pretty crazy. outside people were hanging around and just celebrating.

felt like a playoff game.




10 in a row!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

ryanjend22 said:


> PACKED. didn't see an open seat in the house.
> 
> after the game was nutst, people were chanting "blazers," random people running up and giving hi-fives, pretty crazy. outside people were hanging around and just celebrating.
> 
> ...


pretty much..game was intense, the atomosphere was amazing, yo sheed what section were you in? when roy blocked that shot i was going crazzzzzzzy


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Probably one of the sweetest photos I've seen.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, one other thing. I got into the arena as soon is it opened, and Larry Miller was getting his shoes shined while talking on his cell phone. It was kind of a weird sight to see.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> Oh yeah, one other thing. I got into the arena as soon is it opened, and Larry Miller was getting his shoes shined while talking on his cell phone. It was kind of a weird sight to see.


You didn't think he could do both at the same time?

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Another fun stat is that Portland held Denver to 10 below their season average tonight. Granted, Denver was missing two of its starters, but still!

And that point differential gap gets smaller and smaller with every passing game!


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

I probably haven't posted on here in at least a year, maybe two. But I just had to say something after going to this game.

This was my first game this year, normally I make a couple during the course of the year.

All I've got to say... I love this team! They didn't play the greatest tonight, kinda faded in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, but man are they clutch! They are just fun to watch and its soooooo nice after watching Bonzi "F the fans" Wells and Zach the Black Hole in recent years.

And the Garden... wow. I can't say enough about the crowd. Everyone was INTO it and it got so loud and times. Everyone on their feet clapping through the timeouts. There was just this excitement buzzing in the air and everyone was feeling it. Rip City is back and Portland knows it. On the way out of the building everyone was chanting in the halls, it was almost as loud out in the corridors after the game than it was during. On the streets people were still chanting and acting all giddy, passing cars honked their horns.

It was just great, I'm so excited to have a team like this to cheer for. Whatever happens from here on out we've got a team that going places in the next few years. Add Oden inside and this team is going to be crazy good in the next few years. They're going to need to repair the Rose Garden's roof a bunch because the fans are going to keep blowing it off!

GO BLAZERS!!! :yay:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, we're averaging 95.5 points per game, about 1 up from last season. I guess we made up for Zach's 23 ppg.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> Also, we're averaging 95.5 points per game, about 1 up from last season. I guess we made up for Zach's 23 ppg.


Nope. If Zach were still on the team we'd be averaging 118 pts/game.

barfo


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Roy's big block on Carmelo Anthony.


Avatar worthy.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

One last thing before I go to bed ... toward the end of the game, the refs had to shoo the Blazers bench off the court. They were all standing and on the court, and the refs had to motion to them several times to get away. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

wastro said:


> One last thing before I go to bed ... toward the end of the game, the refs had to shoo the Blazers bench off the court. They were all standing and on the court, and the refs had to motion to them several times to get away. I thought it was pretty funny.


They had to do the same thing to Denver's bench hehe.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Best Blazer sign of the night. It read
"Our full house beats your pair"
So true. 2 superstars on a team will not make your team diverse. Portland is starting to have a full bench and everyone is feeding off each other. Team Chemistry is better than talent. Team chemistry will only improve the talent.
Exciting team to watch! Tough game indeed.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Awesome game! A friend and I couldn't get tickets in time so we were thinking we could work something out. However, all the scalpers were looking to BUY tickets and we were out of luck. So we went to a sports bar to watch the game and it was great because everyone in the bar was cheering and clapping. i was getting so nervous in the end of the 4th quarter. Then I was really wishing we were at the game. Man, its gonna be getting tough to get tickets now. I was at the box office earlier in the day and there was a line of people trying to get tickets for the Denver game and the next several games. It was great to see the enthusiasm.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Heh. With Oden this team is a top 4 seed in the West!


Don't look now but we're a half game out of having a top 4 seed WITHOUT Oden.

Go Blazers


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

My favorite statistic on that lovely display by Ghetto Anthony is Blazers averaging .02 technical fouls a game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate Dogg said:


> Best Blazer sign of the night. It read
> "Our full house beats your pair"
> So true. 2 superstars on a team will not make your team diverse. Portland is starting to have a full bench and everyone is feeding off each other. Team Chemistry is better than talent. Team chemistry will only improve the talent.


tell that to the Lakers in 2000. 

I'm actually not too bothered that we barely squeaked out the win with the Nuggets on a back-to-back and missing two starters for this very reason. When you have two superstars like Iverson and Carmello, they can throw the team on their back on any night and drag them to victory. Proof is that they had nearly 70 points last night between them. 

It's actually pretty amazing to see two guys on the same team go offer for 68 and still lose. More a testimony to the Blazers than any indictment on the Nuggets.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

10 in a row!

I'm pretty confident we can make it 12.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

alext42083 said:


>


I believe Paul Allen has run out of fingers for wins. I wonder what he'll do now.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Entity said:


> I believe Paul Allen has run out of fingers for wins. I wonder what he'll do now.


He will buy someone's pinky and hire someone to hold it next to his 10. Would you sell your pinky for a million? :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThomasG86 said:


> And the Garden... wow. I can't say enough about the crowd. Everyone was INTO it and it got so loud and times.* Everyone on their feet clapping through the timeouts.* There was just this excitement buzzing in the air and everyone was feeling it. Rip City is back and Portland knows it. On the way out of the building everyone was chanting in the halls, it was almost as loud out in the corridors after the game than it was during. On the streets people were still chanting and acting all giddy, passing cars honked their horns.


I remember during my youth, that time-outs (either TV or regular) were THE time when the crowd used to get louder and cheer like nuts. That was probably the late 80's and early 90's. Then we kind of got spoiled and didn't really do that anymore. 

It's like, for the last decade (outside of 99 really), timeouts were church. They'd do the stupid entertaining things, and the crowd would wait for T-shirts, or whatever. I hated that. But to be honest, it's not as if we had a lot to cheer for outside of that. 

But if what you said is true, and they were cheering during the timeout? Thats goose bump material. It reminds me of the time we Blazer fans were chanting "Beat LA" during a time-out so loud that they (being the people who control the scoreboard/etc) stopped the music they were playing, and basically whipped us on during the whole time out and brought us into a frenzy. Thats how it should be. They gotta make the Garden a place where opponents go to die, and can't hear their coaches or the whistles. And if it was the NFL, we'd get penalties for crowd noise.

And so it begins...Let's make it so they can't even hear themselves do the game on Christmas!


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

I just re-watched the game on NBA League Pass broad band to see where the turning point was in this game.

Clearly it was the 16-2 run in the beginning of the 4th quarter, where Outlaw, Jones, and Blake hit some big shots and made some great defensive plays. From that point on the crowd looked really into it and team confidence seemed to return.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

:clap2:I remember the championship run in the playoffs in 77 and the following year I would come to the game at least 30 minutes early. The whole crowd would stand up I think around 20 minutes before tip off and cheer and stomp their feet. It got louder then anything I have ever witness outside of some of the crowds at Autzen when we are playing a really big game. It was so much fun the place would be rocking before the game and before the players entered the court. I heard the players could hear the noise from the locker room and got jacked up for the game. I have to admit I got goose bumps last night in the 4th qtr. It wasn't as loud as the championship days but I think almost as loud as the Drexler era. Go Blazers!!!:clap2:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BlazersEdge has a post-game interview with Jarrett.

He sounds excited!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> :clap2:I remember the championship run in the playoffs in 77 and the following year I would come to the game at least 30 minutes early. The whole crowd would stand up I think around 20 minutes before tip off and cheer and stomp their feet. It got louder then anything I have ever witness outside of some of the crowds at Autzen when we are playing a really big game. It was so much fun the place would be rocking before the game and before the players entered the court. I heard the players could hear the noise from the locker room and got jacked up for the game. I have to admit I got goose bumps last night in the 4th qtr. It wasn't as loud as the championship days but I think almost as loud as the Drexler era. Go Blazers!!!:clap2:


Definitly. The crowd was so fired up last night. When the game ended and everybody was headed out from the 300 sections, as we hit the hallway me and my buddy just screamed at the top of our lungs. The crowd immediately just exploded with everybody in the hallway screaming with joy. So completely crazy, it has been a long time since it has been like that. :vbanana:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ThomasG86 said:


> I probably haven't posted on here in at least a year, maybe two. But I just had to say something after going to this game.
> 
> This was my first game this year, normally I make a couple during the course of the year.
> 
> ...


Great post. Don't be a stranger around here! ")


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Did someone post this one up yet?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IgaedTvspQg

Man, Wheels can get excitable. Great video.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hap said:


> I remember during my youth, that time-outs (either TV or regular) were THE time when the crowd used to get louder and cheer like nuts. That was probably the late 80's and early 90's. Then we kind of got spoiled and didn't really do that anymore.
> 
> It's like, for the last decade (outside of 99 really), timeouts were church. They'd do the stupid entertaining things, and the crowd would wait for T-shirts, or whatever. I hated that. But to be honest, it's not as if we had a lot to cheer for outside of that.
> 
> ...


That's been one of my biggest gripes over the past few years. Probably the biggest momentum killer during the home games was not the other team making a comeback, but the team deciding to trot out guys racing on tricycles around the court or Blaze doing stupid dunks off trampolines or people being blindfolded with the crowd leading the person to a certain area on the court to find the object to earn a free plane ticket.

It's like they were set to a certain schedule and couldn't abandon it even when the Blazers went on a 20-0 run capped by a huge dunk, and the other team calling timeout. Nope, we still have to have people walk around with expensive, disgusting Pizza Hut pizzas to the 100 sections.

I'm glad they've done a better job with it this season.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

And to top off the win, I get to hear Harvey reading an e-mail on KXL from none other than our very own HAP! Very cool Ten in a row Hap :clap2:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, I also heard them read Hap's email on my drive home from the game.:clap:


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey speaking of t-shirts...at the Denver game they didn't shoot any shirts into the stands


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Driew said:


> Hey speaking of t-shirts...at the Denver game they didn't shoot any shirts into the stands


The CO2 cartridge in the gun exploded so it was out of service.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> The CO2 cartridge in the gun exploded so it was out of service.


Really? How do you know?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Driew said:


> Really? How do you know?


A little birdie told me.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Driew said:


> Really? How do you know?


Because he planted the explosives that brought down the gun. You don't think a t-shirt gun fails by itself, do you? It was a controlled demolition. Also, a large man was overheard in the building just before the explosion saying "boom chaka laka". We don't know yet what the last two words mean, but clearly he was part of the conspiracy. 

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm only able to write in to the show because I've been off since the 14th. Once I go back to work, the emails basically dry up (because I'm old and I'm usually asleep)..so enjoy em while you can.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Entity said:


> Did someone post this one up yet?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IgaedTvspQg
> 
> Man, Wheels can get excitable. Great video.


I fear that if we win a title, Brian Wheeler might either have a heart attack from excitement, or break down crying like the rest of us.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Hap said:


> I fear that if we win a title, Brian Wheeler might either have a heart attack from excitement, or break down crying like the rest of us.


I do a lot of screaming at the TV and jumping up and down myself, but I sometimes have to wonder if there's a bigger Blazer fan than Wheels.

...And by bigger I don't mean chubby.


----------

